# core 2 quad heat....



## MegaMind (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi my core 2 quad q8400 processor gets temp of 52-55'C at idle and 90'C at 90-95% load. Is it ok or too high.....


----------



## vickybat (Feb 8, 2011)

A bit hot imo. Reseat the *HSF*(heatsinkfan) properly and apply some *TIM*(thermal interface material) or simply thermal paste on the processor after carefully removing the existing TIM using some isopropyl alcohol, easily found near a chemist or pharmacist. Make sure to keep away from the edges of the processor.

After applying paste, reseat the hsf properly and put the locks carefully in place. Then check the temperatures and post here.


----------



## asingh (Feb 8, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Hi my core 2 quad q8400 processor gets temp of 52-55'C at idle and 90'C at 90-95% load. Is it ok or too high.....



For stock settings those are way to high. Where are you located.


----------



## The_Man (Feb 8, 2011)

It's not OK.It's very hot.It shouldn't go over 80 in my opinion(in our hot and humid country).

Do as vicky said and don't forget clean the heatsink & fan before you refit it.Maybe there's some problem with the temperature readings.Generally,cleaning and resetting the Heatsink and fan will solve the issue.
Maybe it's time to purchase a new cooler for your CPU. 

Go through this article:Desktop &mdash; Thermal Management for Intel® Core™2 Family Desktop Processors


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for ur reply.... once while cleaning my heat sink i cleaned the thermal paste over the processor without knowin it was the thermal paste... Is it due to that?



asingh said:


> For stock settings those are way to high. Where are you located.


I'm in chennai... my cabinet is zebronics bijili, front fan air intake, side 2 fans as exhaust and rear 1 fan as exhaust... Is this setup ok??


----------



## vickybat (Feb 8, 2011)

^^ Yes that is the reason. Thermal paste ensures that the heat sink and processor top surface are in maximum contact for heat transfer. In your case , its not properly in contact with heat sink as you have manually removed the thermal paste.

Apply some good TIM again and your problem will be solved.

*Artic silver* is a great choice.


----------



## asingh (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes you would need to re-apply the TIM. It causes the integral join of HSF to CPU Header.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 8, 2011)

which brand and name.....


vickybat said:


> *Artic silver* is a great choice.


Artic silver 5? Or any other?


----------



## asingh (Feb 8, 2011)

^^
Just get any TIM. Even Nano Fusion from Cooler Master which is readily available shall do the job. Apply the thinnest possible layer on the CPU Header.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok.. I'll try it and post the temps later....


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 10, 2011)

Guys i bought the cooler master thermal fusion 400, now my cpu idles at 36~40'C and max load at 63~65'C.... Now am i safe...???


----------



## The_Man (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah.you're well within the critical temps.


----------



## asingh (Feb 10, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Guys i bought the cooler master thermal fusion 400, now my cpu idles at 36~40'C and max load at 63~65'C.... Now am i safe...???



You are cool. Well done..!


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for all ur help...


----------



## CA50 (Feb 10, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Guys i bought the cooler master thermal fusion 400, now my cpu idles at 36~40'C and max load at 63~65'C.... Now am i safe...???



thats a great difference after applying TIM, also check ur cabby for better air flow. Good Work


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks.... this pic is taken after playing Dirt 2 at 1600*900, all high settings, 16x QSAA..... Are the temps ok???

The mainboard #2 is at 79'C is it ok???


----------



## CA50 (Feb 10, 2011)

temps looks cool


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 12, 2011)

sometimes CPUTIN hits 123'C wat is it??? is it bad???


----------



## The_Man (Feb 13, 2011)

Check using core temp and post the results here
Download Core Temp

CPUTIN means CPU Temperature Information or something like that.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 13, 2011)

ok....


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 14, 2011)

this pic is taken after playing Dirt 2 at 1600*900, all high settings, 16x QCSAA...


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 14, 2011)

......


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 14, 2011)

............


----------



## asingh (Feb 14, 2011)

You are fine.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 14, 2011)

ok thanks...


----------

